# Diablo 3 instanzen?



## Pandmm (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo bin ein neugling was Diablo angeht die erten 2 teile sind an mir vorbeigerasucht meine frage lautet wird es in diablo 3 gruppen spiel geben das heisst art instanzen ? verstehe darunter inteligente anspruchsfole instanzen mit kriger heiler also kein dummes hau drauf udn bumm bääng game?? weisst da jemand schon was darüber?


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

Pandmm schrieb:


> Hallo bin ein neugling was Diablo angeht die erten 2 teile sind an mir vorbeigerasucht meine frage lautet wird es in diablo 3 gruppen spiel geben das heisst art instanzen ? verstehe darunter inteligente anspruchsfole instanzen mit kriger heiler also kein dummes hau drauf udn bumm bääng game?? weisst da jemand schon was darüber?


Lustige Frage, ja und nein ist wohl die Antwort. Also grundsätzlich gehts in Diablo um "dummes hau drauf udn bumm bääng", wenn man das so sagen will, denn es ist ein Spiel der Kategorie "Hack & Slay", sprich da gehts drum, sich durch unzählige Monstermassen zu metzeln. Diablo ist aber so aufgebaut, dass Du, wenn Du willst, das Spiel alleine durchspielen kannst oder aber in der Gruppe oder teilweise mal allein und teilweise mal in der Gruppe. Allerdings gibt es nicht solche puren Heilklassen und Tankklassen und sowas wie in anderen Spielen. Grundsätzlich ist jede Klasse DD und hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. In der Gruppe ergänzen sich die Klassen mit interessanten Fähigkeiten, sind aber alleine ähnlich stark. Das Kampfsystem ist dabei so gehalten, dass die Monster entsprechend mehr Lebenspunkte haben, wenn mehr Spieler im Spiel sind, als wenn nur zB einer drin ist. Dafür sind aber auch die Drops besser, bzw die Chance auf gute Drops ist höher, als wenn nur wenige Spieler dabei sind. "Instanzen" im Stil von WoW-Instanzen gibts nicht. Wenn Du ein Spiel startest ist quasi das Spiel selbst eine Instanz. In Diablo 2 konnten pro Spiel 1-8 Spieler drin sein. Diese konnten sich aber in komplett unterschiedlichen Gebieten aufhalten oder auch im selben und zusammen spielen, ganz wie es sich beliebt. Das Spiel ist normalerweise in mehrere "Akte" (Kapitel) unterteilt. Wenn ich den ersten Akt durchgespielt habe, mach ich mich an den zweiten Akt, danach an den dritten Akt, etc. Ich kann aber auch, wenn ich will, hundert Mal ein neues Spiel starten und zB den zweiten Akt wieder und wieder spielen. Das ist aber normalerweise nur zum leveln und für die Drops interessant.
Am besten schaust Du Dir einfach mal ein paar Ingamevideos zu D3 an, die bereits veröffentlicht worden sind, dann siehst Du in etwa, wie das Spiel funktioniert. Oder aber Du kaufst Dir Diablo 2, das mittlerweile sehr günstig ist, spielst es an und schaust, ob Dir das Spielprinzip gefällt. Im Battle.Net sind immernoch unzählige Spieler unterwegs, die aktiv spielen. Ich empfehle jedoch das geschlossene Battle.Net, da dort fast keine Cheater unterwegs sind im Gegensatz zum offenen.


----------



## Arosk (14. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst Dungeons mit Instanzen vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

Das hab ich mir ursprünglich auch überlegt, jedoch sind diese ja nicht zusätzlich instanziert.


----------



## Raxon22 (15. Oktober 2009)

Gruppenspiel wird es geben 
aber instanzierte Dungeons glaub ich wird es in D3 ned geben


----------



## DreiHaare (18. Oktober 2009)

Pandmm schrieb:


> Hallo bin ein neugling was Diablo angeht die erten 2 teile sind an mir vorbeigerasucht meine frage lautet wird es in diablo 3 gruppen spiel geben das heisst art instanzen ? verstehe darunter *inteligente*anspruchsfole instanzen mit kriger heiler also kein dummes hau drauf udn bumm bääng game?? weisst da jemand schon was darüber?



Schätzelein...was willst du in intelligenten Instanzen? So richtig intelligent kommst du mir gerade nicht vor.


----------



## Kamaji (31. Oktober 2009)

Kann dir nur empfehlen dir Diablo 2 + Addon zu besorgen..da hast du was großes verpasst^^


----------



## Pariktus (31. Oktober 2009)

@DreiHaare --> das war überflüssig!!!

Und ja kauf dir Diablo 2 + Addon um dir das Spiel Erlebnis diablo anzuschauen.


----------



## schurkraid (8. November 2009)

also in diablo 1 und 2 ging es schon darum das man alleine sich auf den beinen halten muss andre helfen nur mit den damage  

wie diablo 3 wird kann ich net sagn aber so von den vids her gibts da auch keine heiler oder tank
weil wenn es da auch sowas wie einzelspieler modus gibt wie bei teil 2 kann man auch net in ner gruppe also
ich denke mal nein einfach die akts durchhauen


----------



## KingNothing22 (9. November 2009)

äh...da braucht man immo garned spekulieren...instanzen in wow und anderen mmos sind dazu da sich bzw. seine gruppe/schlachtzug von den anderen spielern zu trennen...diablo is kein mmo also wärs auch unnötig da instanzierte gebiete zu machen...wenn ich nicht will dass wer mit mir spielt, dann mach ich mir ein passwort auf mein spiel und fertig...

instanzen haben nur einen einzigen grund: sich und seine gruppe vom rest der welt zu trennen...da das bei diablo ohnehin durch das eröffnen von eigenen spielen geschieht wären instanzen vollkommen sinnlos...außer natürlich das spielsystem ist ganz anders als D2 und es is doch eher wie ein mmo ausgelegt...glaub ich aber nicht...


----------



## Manitu2007 (11. November 2009)

vieleicht wird es ja eine art Phasing für das Online Element bwz Gruppenspiel geben.

Ein Beispiel:

Ein Krieger hat die ersten 10 Lvl im Gebiet absolviert kann jedoch mit Lvl 10- noch nicht handeln da diese ein bestimtes "Ereigniss" (im Falle Diablos nen Script) noch nicht ausgelöst haben und es auch NICHT möglich sein wird dieses Script per "Ziehen" mit sagen wir mal Stufe 6 für für einen Lvl 1 Char auszulösen.

Aber um zur Frage zurück zu kommen "Instanzen" wird es geben.

mfg


----------



## McChrystal (11. November 2009)

Es gab ja in Dia II nicht direkt Phasing, aber ein spieltechnisches ähnliches Konzept (Geisterbeschwörer, Rat von Travi, Urahnen). Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass diese Elemente in Dia III weiter ausgebaut werden, da gerade in Akt 3 die Hauptquestreihe mit einem einfachen TP übergangen werden kann (Khalims Wille erschaffen).

BTT: Ich sehe auch die Karten als eigene Instanzen, daher glaube ich nicht, dass es instanzierte Gebiete geben wird.

PS: Wer Diablo II nie gespielt hat, hat ein geniales Spiel verpasst. Ich spiele es heute noch und es macht immer noch spass.


----------



## MrSpock (1. Januar 2010)

@Pariktus

war es leider nicht , weil jegliche Interpunktion und korrekte Grammatik nicht erkennbar ist.


----------



## hackle (8. Januar 2010)

bin schon gespannt obs im "endlvl" also bei diablo ab 90 dan auch fast nurmehr spiele gibt die heissen :baalxx01,baalen134,killbaal346 usw....
oder obs im endbereich wenn man die quests durch hat mehr abwechslung gibt


----------



## Apocalyptica (9. Januar 2010)

hackle schrieb:


> oder obs im endbereich wenn man die quests durch hat mehr abwechslung gibt


ich denke mal es wieder so ablaufen wird wie in den anderen teilen:

spiel durch = nochmal anfangen auf nem höheren schwierigkeitsgrad^^


----------



## Davatar (11. Januar 2010)

hackle schrieb:


> bin schon gespannt obs im "endlvl" also bei diablo ab 90 dan auch fast nurmehr spiele gibt die heissen :baalxx01,baalen134,killbaal346 usw....
> oder obs im endbereich wenn man die quests durch hat mehr abwechslung gibt


Der Reiz von Diablo liegt eben genau darin, dass man im Endbereich ein Spiel nach dem andern abfarmt. Genau das ist das Spielprinzip von Diablo und das wird sich vermutlich (und hoffentlich) nicht ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterMarvin (2. Februar 2010)

Diablo ist nun mal ein anderes Spielprinzip....da is metzeln angesagt .....und wie mein vorgänger schon sagte , man ist in der lage das spiel alleine zu bewzingen ....
Und wer den Zweiten Teil nicht gespielt hat , hat echt was verpasst ...war der hammer ....!!!!!
Ich freu mich schon riesig auf Diablo !!!!


----------



## Kersyl (2. Mai 2010)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Kann dir nur empfehlen dir Diablo 2 + Addon zu besorgen..da hast du was großes verpasst^^



Jop.^^


----------



## DerBuuhmann (12. Juni 2010)

Pandmm schrieb:


> verstehe darunter *inteligente* *anspruchsfole* instanzen mit *kriger* heiler also kein dummes hau drauf udn bumm bääng game?? weisst da jemand schon was darüber?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis du mit *intelligenten* sachen vielleicht ein bisschen überfordert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein Spaß. Wenns wie in Diablo 2 wird, dann kommts ganz auf dein Level (und das Level deiner Mitstreiter) an. Alleine ist der Einstiegsbereich relativ easy gewesen umso höher das Level war, desto härter wurde aber auch jede Schwäche (zB. bei der Talentverteilung oder Resistenzschwächen oder einseitige Skillung) bestraft. Allerdings war das Ziehen durch Instanzen duch höherlevelige Spiele immer sehr einfach und gefahrenlos (wenn man auch nur ein halbes hirn hatte... ich hab trotzdem schon maßig leute gesehn die meinten bosse tanken geht auch als lowbob)

Das entscheidenste ist sicherlich das die Instanz zufallsgeneriert sind, man nacheinander verschienden schwierigkeitsstufen durchspielt und das sich mit jedem Spieler in einem "Raum" die stärke der monster erhöht.


----------

